
Show HN: Translingual – Multilingual Transliteration – Phonetic Translation - evgy
https://github.com/freaker2k7/translingual
======
flatfilefan
ru->en "веселые картинки" -> "Vgiesgieligie Kartinki" what is every "g"
supposed to do in that first word?

